# Perdido Key



## mizzippi jb (Sep 26, 2017)

My uncles went in and bought a place down there, on the water with a slip out the back door.  Anybody fish down there?   Looks like a great area for inshore.   Thinking about heading down middle of October for a few days with the he bay boat.  Would love some insight and input.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 26, 2017)

I have been inshore fishing down there a bunch. But only with a Florida license. The Ono River and the Back River (intercoastal) are split between Georgia and Alabama Waters.
Study the lines carefully. Which license will you have?
I can get back to you about some Florida stuff but I am headed out of touch for the next two or three hours.
I think Google map shows the state lines pretty well.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 26, 2017)

Florida license. Thanks man


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll p.m. tomorrow sometime. I've got my hands full tonight and the doctor's appointment at 9 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 26, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> I have been inshore fishing down there a bunch. But only with a Florida license. The Ono River and the Back River (intercoastal) are split between Georgia and Alabama Waters.
> Study the lines carefully. Which license will you have?
> I can get back to you about some Florida stuff but I am headed out of touch for the next two or three hours.
> I think Google map shows the state lines pretty well.



Florida & Alabama waters...and that line gets squiggly in a few places...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> I'll p.m. tomorrow sometime. I've got my hands full tonight and the doctor's appointment at 9 a.m. in the morning.



Much appreciated man!


----------



## Limitless (Sep 27, 2017)

Great to have a place and a dock out back, you're gonna love it.  I havent really fished the inshore, so cant offer advice there.  But, the offshore is off the chain.  Alabama probably has the largest number of artificial reefs and hard bottom areas per miles of shoreline of any state.  And with your bayboat there are so many summer days of flat calm that you should be very comfortable getting out there.  B-liners, Mangroves, Triggers, Red Snapper, Cobia, Kings and Grouper - all less than 10 miles out.

To your real question though, do a trip with a guide to-learn basic areas, tides, baits, etc.  It'll be money well spent.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 27, 2017)

I fish the bay between Innerarity and Ono a couple times a year and always do pretty well. Granted I am in my kayak, so in a boat and being able to cover more water you should do great!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2017)

It's on Innerarity point Rd. Looks like a jam up spot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2017)

I can tell you this, JB don't do guides . .


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can tell you this, JB don't do guides . .



Me neither. Once I paid for a couple, I realized how easy it would be to afford my own boat!
Proud of what I can learn on my own...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2017)

1eye....thanks much for the intel. Much appreciated


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can tell you this, JB don't do guides . .



Milf......why you don't call me no mo? Dang...that sounded like medicine man


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 27, 2017)

???


----------

